# UCLA Film and TV Development extension certificate



## JassieJJ (Oct 17, 2020)

Did anyone do UCLA Film and TV Development extension program and can give advice/review on it? Or maybe some other entertainment-related UCLA extension certificate program


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2020)

There's this thread on it:






						Is UCLA extension worth it?
					

Hi!  I'm an international student looking to study film Directing in LA. I was informed by a friend of mine about the programs at the UCLA extension and I learnt the classes are mostly taken at night.  Has anyone ever take classes there or does anyone know someone who has?  I need reviews...



					www.filmschool.org
				




And here's one from 10 years ago:






						UCLA extension vs. NYFA (can't afford a master degree)
					

Hello all, I am a spanish student who just finished university (Audiovisual Communications at University of Navarra). I would like to pursue my Directing studies in the US (preferably in LA).  I know the best option would be to study a Master (for example at UCLA, USC, AFI, NYU, Chapman, Cal...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						UCLA Extension?
					

Has anyone heard or attended UCLA extension certificate programs? They have programs in directing, producing, etc. I am very interested in attending the school but I am not sure if its good. Any thoughts/advice?



					www.filmschool.org


----------

